# Houston creek fish...edible?



## Big_C (Jun 7, 2011)

I've always assumed the bluegill/bass/catfish/gar I catch from the little creeks around town are toxic and not at all edible because of the runoff from the streets (and frankly, the creeks are just nasty looking to begin with...beer cans and old tires in the water,etc). 

Is this really the case? I've been wanting to try cajun-style fried gar balls...I have a little spot that has a good number of spotted gar. 

Will I die a horrible death if I eat fish from a creek or bayou in Houston?


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not brave enough to eat them and I grew up eating fish from the great lakes,if that tells ya anything.


----------



## bubbatruffle (May 2, 2011)

I have ate alot of fish from cypress creek i am still living


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Every spring I eat all the crappie/white bass I can from Cypress Creek.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Too much chemical run-off for me. Fertilizers, oil, gas, paint, trash, etc..
Fun to catch em, but I don't eat em.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have been eating fish every year of my life out of Galveston bay and it is down stream from all said creeks catch clean fry hard and eat call me for dinner.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I think they are most likely ok to eat....Cooked. I eat plenty from Galveston Bay, but do not keep any from the creeks. BTW my local creek has the same flow now after 2 months of no rain, as it always has. I think I know where the water is coming from.
So I would not try sushi with it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Easy to check them out. Turn out all the lights. If they don't glow in the dark, go for it.
You are safer eating the fish than driving on I-45.
All of the fish down hill from the greater Houston area have to have some chemical enhancement.


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

my dad won't eat fish caught from a houston area creek, but i eat creek fish all tha time & i'm fine


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

You'll breathe the air in Houston but won't eat the fish. I'd say go for it. Fish out of Galveston and Freeport are all down downstream of major chemical plants and refineries. Heck everything drains into the Brazos river fora couple miles up stream. What's the differrence?


----------



## Big_C (Jun 7, 2011)

hunter98 said:


> You'll breathe the air in Houston but won't eat the fish. I'd say go for it. Fish out of Galveston and Freeport are all down downstream of major chemical plants and refineries. Heck everything drains into the Brazos river fora couple miles up stream. What's the differrence?


Darn good point.

I've eaten a ton of fish out of the Bay, so I guess it is all the same. Looks like I will be frying up some gar balls this weekend. :rotfl:


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

i think long as your not a child and or prego lady your fine. its like lead it only really screw with growing bodys


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

i eta fsih form lcaol cereks lla hte tiem, i'm KO.


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

LMAO @ sunbeam


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

As long as they're caught upstream or at least a quarter mile down from the nearest dead body they should be fine.lol

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

i eat all of the fish from the local creeks such as langham creek and bear creek


----------

